# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  a girl's perspective

## Layla

Hey Guys, 

I came across this forum while looking into why my hair was shedding excessively (it was stress/sleeping patterns, got to thank nursing school for that!) and I felt torn reading about the concerns some of you guys have about dating, and womens' perceptions on balding. 

There are women out there who don't at all see balding as a turn off! Some like it, and others just plain don't care about their guy's hair. It's not just older women either, I just turned 23 and don't consider a receding hairline at all a negative. Actually it's a good indication to me that he most likely has awesome chest hair, and there's just nothing sexier than that  :Smile:   The last guy I dated was 27 and a 3/3A I believe. Came up to me at a bar and was sweet as well as confident and I was hooked! I know other women around my age who feel the same so it's not just me. Trying not to sound vain, but we're pretty good looking girls too so it's not at all a 'best we can get' scenario.

Anyway just thought I'd throw out a boost. I understand how hair loss can break down your confidence, but maybe see it this way- If a woman is really that shallow that she won't look at you twice without having a full head of hair, probably not someone you want in your life anyway. The most conceited people are the most unhappy bunch!

Sorry if that was filled with spelling errors or just plain unclear in some spots. It's been a long day!

----------


## Dan26

Hey, I'm from Toronto, I'd say I'm about a NW2 right now, wanna go out some time???

Hehehe :P

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Layla, you are right that not all women care about a guy's hair but MOST do, at least certain age groups. Most young women, especially late teens and up to late 20's DO care about guys' hair. Some women who are into their 30's and 40's care about hair too and wouldn't date bald men. The other thing is, not all bald men are equal. Some men look acceptable bald. Some look hideous and just plain ugly. Some men have a very large bald area -like humor simpson's- that really make'em look weird. Those men have tougher luck attracting women than men with moderate bald areas do. I'd say the vast majority of women wouldn't date these guys, but yeah, even those will probably find women to date but realistically, what do you think their chances are of dating a hot blonde woman? Again, I don't want to hear about that 1 in 10 million odds that people keep giving us AS IF IT WERE THE NORM.

But here's what I want people to understand, THIS ISN'T JUST ABOUT WOMEN OR DATING. Many of us (men) want hair because well, WE WANT HAIR. We want to look good for ourselves and NOT just for the women. Hair to many of us = confidence. Like they say, when you look good you feel good. That's so very true I find. Some days when my hair looks good I feel a sudden rush of happiness and confidence. Other days, when my hair looks like sh*t, I feel like sh*t too and my confidence just disappears. Women always say they want to look good and sexy for themselves -bull shit of course- but we men want the same -to look good and sexy FOR OURSELVES AND THE WOMEN. Nothing wrong with that, and NO, baldness isn't sexy and doesn't look anywhere near as good as hair. Ok, I don't want to hear the "Sean Connery is sexy" crap either. Who here thinks prince William looks good bald? Do you remember what he looked like with hair? Yeah. Totally different, eh?


Highlander, I'm with you but no need to attack this woman for stating her opinion. She's apparently one of those women who don't care about a guy's hair. Good for her but maybe she doesn't realize she's in the minority.

----------


## ThinningB420

According to Isabella Snow, who writes articles for Askmen, hair isn't in the top 6 list for male body parts women find sexy. I heard this on a sports radio station and was surprised. The good thing is I possess many of these qualities on the list.

http://isabellasnow.hubpages.com/hub...ale-Body-Parts

It's as follows:

1. Lips
2. Eyes
3. Arms
4. Shoulders
5. Pecs
6. Abs

I think we on this forum overrate hair. Yeah, some women may find hair extremely important, and guys with phenomenal hair might make a difference. However, if you have a good shaped head and a ripped body you will look hot regardless of hair.

Of course this is my opinion and you can disagree but we don't need to start attacking those we disagree with personally. Stick to objective disagreements.

----------


## mathmoose

Thank you for your post Layla. Don't take any attacks personally... people will always believe want they want to believe.

When it comes to attracting women most men are useless anyway... with or without hair... so it does make me chuckle when people think that their hairloss is preventing them from getting that "hot blonde chick".

Give me a break... most of these people wouldn't be hooking up with hot girls even if they had an amazing full head of hair. There'd be some other excuse.

So thanks again and take care.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Case in point - heath ledger:



Before he died:



Knocked points off his good looks.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Thank you for your post Layla. Don't take any attacks personally... people will always believe want they want to believe.
> 
> When it comes to attracting women most men are useless anyway... with or without hair... so it does make me chuckle when people think that their hairloss is preventing them from getting that "hot blonde chick".
> 
> Give me a break... most of these people wouldn't be hooking up with hot girls even if they had an amazing full head of hair. There'd be some other excuse.
> 
> So thanks again and take care.


 You are right they will still be useless.

Only difference is the girl will pull him instead.

How do I know - that's how things were for me pre hairloss. Girls used to call me handsome. Never hear that shit anymore.

----------


## Layla

lol highlander, it isn't your looks that hold you back. It's your shitty attitude!

----------


## dex89

Thank you Layla, you boost my confidants. Now I feel like I don't have to look at myself in the mirror every 20 minutes. BAR HOOPING HERE I GO  :Wink: 

AND

Highlander, you crack me up HAHAHAHA!!! N1 OR DEATH lol

----------


## ThinningB420

> Case in point - heath ledger:
> 
> 
> 
> Before he died:
> 
> 
> 
> Knocked points off his good looks.


 
I disagree with you on this. His looks are worse not because of his hair. Rather, the bags under his eyes, the facial hair which doesn't suit him that well, and the fact that his chiseled features are not as prominent due to aging, gaining fat, the beard, or the different angle of the shot. His hairline is the least of his problems in that picture.

----------


## Layla

I'm not big on long hair on a guy. I think the second picture looks better, shows off his cheekbones. As for celebrities, GSP turns my crank above all others! The man is an absolute beast.


I agree with you Thinningb420 that hair is overrated to me. Funny enough I've heard from a couple girls who don't like it if their guy's hair is nicer than theirs, I guess it's competition for some. Women are strange lol.


My post wasn't trying to speak for all women, and I hope it didn't come off that way. I wanted to throw out there that things that you (any guy) may not like about himself, are things that *some* women might like.

I also get that this forum isn't about dating. You want you hair back! I understand 100&#37;. Hair loss isn't fun, my best friend has alopecia and I've seen what she goes through. It's ****ing awful. But for a forum about hair loss, there's a good number of posts about dating/worrying about women not wanting them! Obviously I'm not going to post this under 'treatments- get a woman who loves 'em bald!' that's stupid, I just meant different strokes for different folks. Of course if you get your hair back, that's great! If not, you don't have to go buy a fleshlight because you're going bald and that's all there is.

Would I accept a drink from a guy with a full head of hair? Sure! If he doesn't seem like a creep. Would I accept a drunk from a guy who's balding? Sure! If he doesn't seem like a creep. Yes (highlander), there really are women who don't give a flying shit about how much dead protein you have on your head! 

The only time I've had issues with dating balding men is if he's really self concious about it. If he's wanting to wear a hat when we're trying to be intimate (this has happened) then he's making it a focus. It's easier said than done to own it of course, but it's difficult dating someone who is always checking in the mirror or freaks out when it rains. The last guy I dated shaved his remaining hair down, and he looked great! Shaved maybe isn't the best for everyone, but some men have nice shaped heads lol.


Highlander you wrote something about being overweight? Honestly if it's a significant amount and the guy lives a sedementary lifestyle, I won't be interested because we have too different lifestyles and I'm not really attracted to heavy guys. I want a guy who I can take along to the tough mudder event coming up!

Anyway what I said was just me and a couple girl friends, but I really doubt we're alone. Take from it what you will. It isn't girls' law.

----------


## Tracy C

> lol highlander, it isn't your looks that hold you back. It's your crappy attitude!


 I've been telling him and others that all along.  But they don't listen to me because they consider me old.

----------


## Winston

Welcome to the forum Layla! Its always great to get a young womens perspective when it comes to dating guys with hair loss.  As you can see,  we all react to our situation a little differently and some of our posters are extremely passionate about their opinions. In  my personal group of friends there was only one of us who had a full head of hair after the age of 25  and he actually ended up with what some would consider the least attractive (both physically and personality wise) of all of our girlfriends and wives.  Attitude does go a long way and I believe if you can get out of your own way you can accomplish anything in life. We might not all look like male models, but in the end what matters is that we muster up the courage to be happy no matter what curveballs come our way.

----------


## vinnytr

> they consider me old.


 
pics  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Oh please, this isn't good for my health. I AM ALLERGIC TO BULLSHITT!!!1
> The only women that don't care about hair loss are ones that are "settling". 10/10 women do NOT date the bald, fat guys. If you are attractive like me, you need the hair. When it goes you're officially ****ed as you're only going to be able to date women at least three points lower than what you really are.
> 
> Don't believe me? *Jude Law*. Oh b-b-b-but he... NO!
> 
> 
> I'm sick of fat bald men and ugly women coming on here trying to tell me it's ok to have this disease. Maybe next time you can go onto a cancer support forum and tell all the male members how it's ok having cancer and that you'd date them too? I BET THAT WILL BE JUST FINE AND DANDY!!
> 
> I WILL BE NW1. I DONT CARE WHAT YOU SAY TO HOLD ME BACK!!!!
> ...


 
Dude......With or without hair your gonna be alone. I should post my hairline and my wife just to shut you the f**k up. I am 24 and so is my newly wed wife. I make ok money, not rich by no means. My wife is drop dead gorgeous I have thin hair and NW2. Your a jackass!

----------


## dex89

> Dude......With or without hair your gonna be alone. I should post my hairline and my wife just to shut you the f**k up. I am 24 and so is my newly wed wife. I make ok money, not rich by no means. My wife is drop dead gorgeous I have thin hair and NW2. Your a jackass!


 You must have a huge penis then. I'm jk, good for you bro. I better tie someone down before I get older and balder. lol

----------


## beatinghairloss

> You must have a huge penis then. I'm jk, good for you bro. I better tie someone down before I get older and balder. lol


 I do have a huge penis and one testicle due to cancer and she stuck by me through it all. I am cancer free now maybe thats why I care way less about my hair when your given A REAL DESEASE AT A YOUNG AGE you just dont care as much about a little hair loss. My beatiful wife is more attractive then I am she gets most the compliments and I just smile and say, "Thank you I am a lucky man". She didn't stay with me because of my penis, my looks, my cancer, surely not money. I scored a hot girlfriend for 7 years and then married her and she has been happy sense day 1 (with some ups and downs) because I realized her needs and met them. I made it new each day, took her out regularly, went to new places, surprised her with flowers, wrote love letter whatever floated her boat I did it. Ill admit even she got annoyed when I peaked in my worrying about hair loss so I realized it started hitting the bench press and stopped talking about it. She knows all my theories about a tight scalp and ejaculation and she don't like hearing about that either so.. I dont talk about it. She is the same too me now as when I had more hair. Mind set it truely key guys stop thinking no girl wants you or....no girl will ever want you.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Ok lets try again - Jude law:



NOW



Anyone who says he looks better now, is a deluded tool.

----------


## ThinningB420

Yes, Jude Law looks better with hair. He still looks good in the second pic despite his hair loss. I wonder how he would look if he buzzed it. He might look better.

Edit: No fair, you changed the first picture!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think the other thing to realize is that you're comparing these celebrities looks from their physical prime to later in life as they've aged. Most people look better younger than when they aged. Look at Val Kilmer. He still has lots of hair but looks terrible.

----------


## dex89

I wonder if he was using propecia or rogaine to halter his hair loss. This is what scares me, my hairlines is better when he had hair but not that healthy. 

This guy got the face to rock out with a buzzed cut, some of us don't. I have a masculine face, not a pretty one like jude.

----------


## beatinghairloss

I am so glad I got cancer it really was pivotal in me getting over hair loss. When a doctor sits you in an office and tells you, your mom, and then fianc&#233;, that you are going into surgery and possibly follow up chemo the last ****ing thing I thought about was hairloss and allthough I still continue my research I do it for you not me. I am fine with loseing my hair and I am happy to be blessed with life. Good luck fellas these girls are giving you truth accept it and you might have a chance.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I am so glad I got cancer it really was pivotal in me getting over hair loss. When a doctor sits you in an office and tells you, your mom, and then fianc&#233;, that you are going into surgery and possibly follow up chemo the last ****ing thing I thought about was hairloss and allthough I still continue my research I do it for you not me. I am fine with loseing my hair and I am happy to be blessed with life. Good luck fellas these girls are giving you truth accept it and you might have a chance.


 You are lucky you had a loving fiancee...Many of us are single.

----------


## dex89

> I am so glad I got cancer it really was pivotal in me getting over hair loss. When a doctor sits you in an office and tells you, your mom, and then fiancé, that you are going into surgery and possibly follow up chemo the last ****ing thing I thought about was hairloss and allthough I still continue my research I do it for you not me. I am fine with loseing my hair and I am happy to be blessed with life. Good luck fellas these girls are giving you truth accept it and you might have a chance.


 Yes, I would rather have my life then my hair. I'm glad you made it threw buddy.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I think the other thing to realize is that you're comparing these celebrities looks from their physical prime to later in life as they've aged. Most people look better younger than when they aged. Look at Val Kilmer. He still has lots of hair but looks terrible.


 Not true.

I need surgery on my nose and jaw, because they are out of place. (not cosmetic).

So I have been hard-done. Now hairloss is hitting me. Luckily I am a very slow receeder.

Never got the chance to enjoy my looks in my early 20s.

Life is a bitch.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> You are lucky you had a loving fiancee...Many of us are single.


 I understand that but there were times when I knew I had to not talk about hair loss I obsessed at first and it pushed her away. Also I am not the type to let her get board I keep her interested so I deserve some credit for keeping her around something I don't think some of the really upset guys here could do even with Clooneys hair.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Not true.
> 
> I need surgery on my nose and jaw, because they are out of place. (not cosmetic).
> 
> So I have been hard-done. Now hairloss is hitting me. Luckily I am a very slow receeder.
> 
> Never got the chance to enjoy my looks in my early 20s.
> 
> Life is a bitch.


 Again tell this to my uncle and aunt who lovingly raised there autistic child he is 18 and completely reliant on them. Or the paraplegic who lost his legs for your freedom. Or the starving African children who's only thought is walking five miles for dirty parasite infected water. Or helen Keller. Life's not a bitch the way you look at life is the real bitch

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Again tell this to my uncle and aunt who lovingly raised there autistic child he is 18 and completely reliant on them. Or the paraplegic who lost his legs for your freedom. Or the starving African children who's only thought is walking five miles for dirty parasite infected water. Or helen Keller. Life's not a bitch the way you look at life is the real bitch


 It's all relative. 

I hate the idiots that use the african kid as an example.

Two different realities, whilst they have 3rd world problems, we have 1st world problems. It's like comparing apples and oranges. If the African kid was bought up here, he would be facing our problems. Because competition is rife in the western world, as opposed to just 'surviving'

And for the record, because my jaw is out of place, I am somewhat disfigured (or more to the point look uglier). You wouldn't be happy if it happened to you.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I understand that but there were times when I knew I had to not talk about hair loss I obsessed at first and it pushed her away. Also I am not the type to let her get board I keep her interested so I deserve some credit for keeping her around something I don't think some of the really upset guys here could do even with Clooneys hair.


 Hairloss is about personal preference if anything.

I personally like having hair, so that I can style it and change my look whenever I feel like it.
Sure you can do that with clothes, but you can do that to a much more greater extent with a good set of hair.

----------


## Layla

I think the old saying of beauty is in the eye of the beholder runs true  :Smile:  To me honestly, I really think Jude looks better in the second picture. Granted his jaw line is more well defined in the first since he's younger but over all I like the second picture. He looks more rugged, the first picture he looks too feminine almost? Pretty boy? Maybe it was just the facial expression. I like the facial hair, and I think it would even be better if his hair was a bit shorter on top. Either way it's his eyes and lips that I noticed. 

This is a place where everyone's concerned with one feature so I know it's a sensitive issue you each think about, and I hope it works out for you. But there really are women just genuinely don't care about a guy's hair, maybe many do, but not all. I'm not saying these women think looks aren't important, but there's features that I find way more appealing: Brown eyes, nice smile, nice bum, great legs, strong rough hands and by gods plenty of chest hair lol. I think women's taste vary more than some men realize anyway.

Dex89 that's great that you're going out! Dating is a pain and going up to women is daunting, but keep at it with a great attitude and it'll pay off. 


beatinghairloss congratulations on the cancer win! Congratulations to your wife on the big dick win lol jk! I agree with you completely about what it takes to have a healthy relationship. You're a keeper!


Through all my ramblings, my main point that I wanted to come across was this:

Finding a guy with a full head of hair is a hell of a lot easier than finding a guy who treats you right. That's the honest truth. And you can substitute 'full head of hair' with other physical features and it would hold true.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I think the old saying of beauty is in the eye of the beholder runs true  To me honestly, I really think Jude looks better in the second picture. Granted his jaw line is more well defined in the first since he's younger but over all I like the second picture. He looks more rugged, the first picture he looks too feminine almost? Pretty boy? Maybe it was just the facial expression. I like the facial hair, and I think it would even be better if his hair was a bit shorter on top. Either way it's his eyes and lips that I noticed. 
> 
> This is a place where everyone's concerned with one feature so I know it's a sensitive issue you each think about, and I hope it works out for you. But there really are women just genuinely don't care about a guy's hair, maybe many do, but not all. I'm not saying these women think looks aren't important, but there's features that I find way more appealing: Brown eyes, nice smile, nice bum, great legs, strong rough hands and by gods plenty of chest hair lol. I think women's taste vary more than some men realize anyway.
> 
> Dex89 that's great that you're going out! Dating is a pain and going up to women is daunting, but keep at it with a great attitude and it'll pay off. 
> 
> 
> beatinghairloss congratulations on the cancer win! Congratulations to your wife on the big dick win lol jk! I agree with you completely about what it takes to have a healthy relationship. You're a keeper!
> 
> ...


 Again, you all dont seem to realise that it is not about women, but about personal reference.

Imagine being forced to wear a dress that you REALLY hate on big occasions?

----------


## dex89

> Again, you all dont seem to realise that it is not about women, but about personal reference.
> 
> Imagine being forced to wear a dress that you REALLY hate on big occasions?


 I will never wear a dress but I got your point.

----------


## Layla

I get no one chooses to be going bald. Always feeling like people are staring at your hairline. Not wanting to be in strong light. Taller guys looking at the top of your head. It isn't fun and just saying "own it" doesn't help, I can understand that it isn't a cakewalk.

Like I said before I wouldn't post under 'treatments' or 'daily struggles' or somthing like that because what do I know about mens hair loss treatments? I can only sympathise with you guys about your struggles on getting your hair back.

I wasn't try to blow sunshine up anyones ass or make concerns seem illegitimate because I like bald guys. I sure didn't intend at all to come across as god's gift to balding men everywhere lol. Just tried to show a different take on it that isn't voiced around all that much, especially in my age group. Some women just don't care about hair/even look to date men with hairloss, myself included. It was honest and well intended. If anyone felt support from it, that's great. If not then that's fine too.

----------


## FlightTL

Layla, thanks for your post. It was very kind.

Good luck on your future.

----------


## Layla

How adorable. So misguided, misogynistic and racist. Even with a full head of hair and looks like a young Brad Pitt, you're still going to need that fleshlight I mentioned earlier.

----------


## Layla

No problem FlightTL! Glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Dan26

That was hilarious highlander, hope you are half-joking though.

----------


## blowmeup

> How adorable. So misguided, misogynistic and racist. Even with a full head of hair and looks like a young Brad Pitt, you're still going to need that fleshlight I mentioned earlier.


 Dont pay any attention to Highlander,  hes obviously a very sick individual and we all just get a kick out of his lunacy here. It helps you realize that it can always be worse. :Smile: . The truth is I was never that good looking and I lost my hair early but still managed to meet a hot woman who loves me. If she thinks shes settling as highlander always likes to say, then I guess thats her problem, but she tells me that she loves me everyday, I enjoy a great sex life and shes wonderful company. Hair loss has cause me much pain, but Highlanders Bald Truth is very much different than most of ours here. Thanks for being kind enough to post your thoughts  Layla!

----------


## Tracy C

> Through all my ramblings, my main point that I wanted to come across was this:
> 
> Finding a guy with a full head of hair is a hell of a lot easier than finding a guy who treats you right. That's the honest truth. And you can substitute 'full head of hair' with other physical features and it would hold true.


 This is 110% true.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> We need a new section titled "Hair loss denial and false motivation: A place to tell each other hair loss isn't a problem and we live in a world where it doesn't matter".
> 
> Then you can leave the BALD TRUTH to people like Yeahyeahyeah and myself. You're all here because hair loss sucks and you want to avoid it. Look at the stages of grief - stage one is denial -- where you all are now.
> 
> I've made countless posts on this subject before, but the hairline and hair in general play a massive role in our appearance. Not only consciously in terms of styling options, but subconsciously in terms of age and perception of youthfulness. 
> 
> If you want to deal with hair loss by pretending it's ok, then fine. Do that somewhere else. My point is proven when you can only demonstrate that "it's not the end of the world" by giving vague examples of ugly men striking it lucky, or a one-in-a-million girl who has a thing for old, bald men and despises "attractive pretty boys".
> 
> The only women that don't like a full head of hair are the same women who will tell you not to work out so much, or not to spend so much time at work. The kind of people that are afraid of being shown up. Afraid of you realising you're on track to achieve something better than them, and become "higher ranked" in society.
> ...


 OMG LOLOLOLOLOL


this one goes down in history

----------


## khan

> I get no one chooses to be going bald. Always feeling like people are staring at your hairline. Not wanting to be in strong light. Taller guys looking at the top of your head. It isn't fun and just saying "own it" doesn't help, I can understand that it isn't a cakewalk.
> 
> Like I said before I wouldn't post under 'treatments' or 'daily struggles' or somthing like that because what do I know about mens hair loss treatments? I can only sympathise with you guys about your struggles on getting your hair back.
> 
> I wasn't try to blow sunshine up anyones ass or make concerns seem illegitimate because I like bald guys. I sure didn't intend at all to come across as god's gift to balding men everywhere lol. Just tried to show a different take on it that isn't voiced around all that much, especially in my age group. Some women just don't care about hair/even look to date men with hairloss, myself included. It was honest and well intended. If anyone felt support from it, that's great. If not then that's fine too.


 Thanks for taking the time to write here, its nice of you to express your opinions on this matter.

What you're saying is probably true. But the point you are missing here is that hairloss can cripple a person's self esteem. Its not so much about getting women, but more importantly its about feeling unattractive. To be honest I don't really care about what people think, but looking in the mirror hurts so much. 

I also think we are comparing two different things. Its like when your close friend is like "you're great marriage material", its very annoying to hear when you are twenty something. I am not saying we all want to be total badass, but its nice feel attractive, not in a he's a great guy to settle down with, kind of a way. And the worst is looking older with less hair on your head.

----------


## Dan26

Confidence and Charisma go a long way bozo's. If you got that Rick Moranis Aura and you are also bald, then I agree dating/women aint gonna be that easy. So if you are goin bald, start workin out and go chop down a ****in tree or something and build a cabin, women love that shit...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Thanks for taking the time to write here, its nice of you to express your opinions on this matter.
> 
> What you're saying is probably true. But the point you are missing here is that hairloss can cripple a person's self esteem. Its not so much about getting women, but more importantly its about feeling unattractive. To be honest I don't really care about what people think, but looking in the mirror hurts so much. 
> 
> I also think we are comparing two different things. Its like when your close friend is like "you're great marriage material", its very annoying to hear when you are twenty something. I am not saying we all want to be total badass, but its nice feel attractive, not in a he's a great guy to settle down with, kind of a way. And the worst is looking older with less hair on your head.


 

yeah it sucks. Higlander is right, but takes it to such extremes that it's so funny. It provides actual relief to me. but ya layla is nice for posting, however highlander is right (on two or three things.. minus racism, sexism, etc.)

----------


## UK_

Highlander is right - I actually totally agree with his views on "women in the west".

Those people that disagree that the west has been formed into a feminist super-structure are utterly lost.  I cant watch TV anymore without being bombarded with advertisements that mock and demonize men.  According to the mainstream media men are ugly, fat, *BALD*, incompetent, stupid, unhygeinic, worthless, cowardly etc etc the list goes on.

The whole idea has always been to propel women above men, both in the workplace and at home, at work you will eventually (unwittingly most likely) be the victim of feminist discrimination, the very fact that 95&#37; of workplace related deaths are male deaths does nothing but highlight this.

The fact that most charities are aimed at women, bothers nobody, because for some reason, we feel women should always be the privileged ones and the only gender to have the right to speak out against oppression.  You're a 30 year old male Arabic prisoner of war who is being tortured for a crime you didnt commit?  Forget that, we would rather report on the horrors of women consensually walking around with their heads covered in Islamic clothing.

*The best YouTube Channel I have ever seen:*

https://www.youtube.com/user/manwoma...e=results_main

*(Please Subscribe, Thanks).*

----------


## NotBelievingIt

as a comfortable-with-sexuality guy I can also say that the older Jude Law is also better looking.  I agree with ya Layla he looks almost feminine in the first pic.  He looks like a man in the second.

----------


## Layla

That was my point too, I just don't think I explain myself well enough. That something you may hate about yourself can be something that others find attractive. May not always be the case, but I for one certainly find balding attractive. Genuinely. I'm sure you'll all scoff at that, but I have zero reason to lie about it. I think it's an attractive masculine trait. Just because it's not the norm of what the opposite sex should find attractive, doesn't mean that nobody does. Or that it makes it a _weird fetish_ like was suggested previously. The only way I can kind of, sort of, switch it around and compare it is how some men (not all, I know) like skinny women with a boyish figure, some like them really big, some like very small breasts. May not be the hour glass majority men like (or that we're biologically inclined to be searching for in a mate), but there are some that are really into it. I don't equate a receding hairline with being unattractive! It can be quite sexy, especially if he shaves the rest down close. As far as feeling badass, personally I think a BICed head can be really attention grabbing! It takes a confident man to do that regardless of hairline, that's for sure. Like I said before it's just me talking, but it can give an example how women's interests vary. 


Highlander, this was the only thing I could come up with in response:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bobp5OHVsWY

Maybe he had a couple points, but he lost all validity with the hate he spews.

----------


## ThinningB420

> Just because it's not the norm of what the opposite sex should find attractive, doesn't mean that nobody does. Or that it makes it a _weird fetish_ like was suggested previously. The only way I can kind of, sort of, switch it around and compare it is how some men (not all, I know) like skinny women with a boyish figure, some like them really big, some like very small breasts. May not be the hour glass majority men like (or that we're biologically inclined to be searching for in a mate), but there are some that are really into it.


 I agree heavily with this point. We all have different tastes. I personally find muscular women attractive. Most guys laugh at me when I say this and call them unattractive. I'm not talking about bodybuilders but the women I find more attractive are the fitness competitors who are still very muscular like this:

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I wish more females understood that lifting weights is what actually gives them the "toned" look they all seem to want.  Losing weight without lifting weights just makes you thin.  Thin is not toned.  Doing 100 crunches isn't going to make you toned.  Lifting weights makes you toned.

and on the subject of objectifying hot toned women with muscle, I'll add:

----------


## ThinningB420

Yes, I agree, skinny fat is not attractive. Sorry, I didn't mean to objectify these women. I just tried showing a picture of the physique I found attractive. Jamie Eason is beautiful btw.

----------


## UK_

> That was my point too, I just don't think I explain myself well enough. That something you may hate about yourself can be something that others find attractive. May not always be the case, but I for one certainly find balding attractive. Genuinely. I'm sure you'll all scoff at that, but I have zero reason to lie about it. I think it's an attractive masculine trait. Just because it's not the norm of what the opposite sex should find attractive, doesn't mean that nobody does. Or that it makes it a _weird fetish_ like was suggested previously. The only way I can kind of, sort of, switch it around and compare it is how some men (not all, I know) like skinny women with a boyish figure, some like them really big, some like very small breasts. May not be the hour glass majority men like (or that we're biologically inclined to be searching for in a mate), but there are some that are really into it. I don't equate a receding hairline with being unattractive! It can be quite sexy, especially if he shaves the rest down close. As far as feeling badass, personally I think a BICed head can be really attention grabbing! It takes a confident man to do that regardless of hairline, that's for sure. Like I said before it's just me talking, but it can give an example how women's interests vary. 
> 
> 
> Highlander, this was the only thing I could come up with in response:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bobp5OHVsWY
> 
> Maybe he had a couple points, but he lost all validity with the hate he spews.


 That response - is that actually you?  A ghetto trash whore?

----------


## Layla

I think it's unfair to paint an entire age group with one brush. I've certainly never come home on a train throwing up everywhere. Not all young women act like trash. Not all expect hand outs because they're a minority. 

"According to the mainstream media men are ugly, fat, BALD, incompetent, stupid, unhygeinic, worthless, cowardly etc etc the list goes on." I'm not being facetious but I actually don't really see that? The most I see what you're talking about are like Rogaine or Viagra commercials. Am I totally off point?

I agree that someone as trivial as Hijab gets everyone up in arms, but a lot of womens issues are made a bigger deal by people with agendas. Take that whole birth control nonsense in the US recently.

----------


## ThinningB420

I think I was watching her last month at Wimbledon against Kerber. It was a sloppy but entertaining match.

----------


## Benzzro

All the people whining are insecure fools that don't deserve their hair anyway due to there shitty attitude, fact is, most of you whinging are complete virgins that don't understand that even with looks and hair you'll fail with girls if you have that shitty outlook on life, I mean they claim all these things between a man and women, yet most of you have probably never been with a women, maybe 1 or 2?

My advice to the insecure is to not downgrade yourselves for a month, every time you do, you're just making things worse.

Looks may attract a gal, but good ****ing luck trying to make her stay, with your crappy attitudes.
Go get some self help books and read some pick up books and get into the game. 
Or go to the ****ing gym and start actually working for something in your goddamn worthless lives. Damn bitches making me feel disgraced to be part of the human race.

I've been in the game for a year and a half now and I've seen some ugly ass men pick up 10s

----------


## Layla

Ya for years it's been pushed though that women should stick to the elipticals and treadmills. Weights were for the boys. A lot of women just aren't knowledgeable about weight training still, but that's changing thankfully! I do get looks from some men in the gym though when I'm deadlifting, barbell hip thrust or what have you. Some men aren't used to seeing it either.

----------


## Layla

Not in the least, but I wasn't about to put effort in writing up an actual reply to such an ignorant post.

----------


## UK_

Women need testosterone supplements to lift weights at the same level teen boys and men can lift, and can never achieve the kind of performance of men.

The reason women are in the Olympics is the same reason we have a Paralympics.

Why do women take testosterone supplements?  You dont see men taking Estrogen supplements rolf - stop taking our hormones and piss off.

----------


## UK_

> Ya for years it's been pushed though that women should stick to the elipticals and treadmills. Weights were for the boys. A lot of women just aren't knowledgeable about weight training still, but that's changing thankfully! I do get looks from some men in the gym though when I'm deadlifting, barbell hip thrust or what have you. Some men aren't used to seeing it either.


 Pushed through? PUSHED THROUGH?  By who? LOL there's a secret media out there "pushing through" womens activities in the gym haha.

Listen to yourself - if a man walks into a female only gym he is arrested and thrown in jail put on the sex offenders register - on the other hand a woman is applauded for walking into a male-only gym - and we dont have MALE ONLY GYMS LOL - we have gyms where women just do not want to go.

We live in a feminist police state - a feminist nightmare society - life for women in the west is easy and pleasant - for men it is ****ing horrible, we endure a 95&#37; workplace related deaths rate, we die 15 years earlier, we suffer more suicides, more depression, more stress more alcoholism **** man the list is endless - go ask a few men how many rights they had when their wives divorced them and took their entire pension & life savings + all the children - all the women as to do is cry domestic violence and she will have her "white knights" come an arrest and torture the husband.  MEN HAVE NO RIGHTS.

The worst part about the feminist - is the "white knight" - you get them on here all the time.

----------


## Layla

Stupid women take steroids. Stupid men take steroids. They'll all croak from heart attacks by 60. (Some men do take estrogen to transition.) But you know that women have testosterone too right? It isn't a only-male hormone, you just have much more of it. You also have estrogen, just we have way more of it. Men and women aren't as different as we may seem  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> Stupid women take steroids. Stupid men take steroids. They'll all croak from heart attacks by 60. (Some men do take estrogen to transition.) But you know that women have testosterone too right? It isn't a only-male hormone, you just have much more of it. You also have estrogen, just we have way more of it. Men and women aren't as different as we may seem


 *Reefer Madness*. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0028346/

You're talking absolute rubbish - what do you know about steroids anyway?  More people have died from taking general pain killers in the past 3 months than total deaths from steroids in the past 10 years.

If you have cholesterol problems already, and you take steroids, then you will have problems because the TEST will raise your cholesterol levels over 5 - 10 years of use, that doesnt make the drug unsafe to the majority of sensible users.

P.S.  I know we have estrogen, it is converted from TEST through the biosynthesis of aromatase.  And on the face of it no, looking at two sets of chromosomes... one looks like a Y... well that means we're pretty similar, until you actually decode the millions of intracellular genetic differences between men & women.

----------


## Layla

We have women only gyms because some women feel uncomfortable by men staring at them when they work out, as was admitted in this post lol. I'd have nothing against male only gyms. 

I should have made myself more clear. Women were pushed into the notion that if you lift weights, you'll get bulky like a guy. Almost impossible for us since the lack of testosterone. Women were encouraged by male and female fitness experts alike, that cardio was a girls best friend. If you lift weights, keep it light. Sounds stupid, but it's true. It's only more recently that weight training has taken off for women.

I'm not man-hating, relax.

----------


## Benzzro

> You make *me* disgraced to be apart of the human race. Being a virgin an insult? 
> 
> Having sex with an immoral whore is not something to be proud of, sport. You're not a special little snow flake because some 5/10 let you stick it inside of her.
> 
> Your kind apparently only gets off by insulting "virgins" and pumping up your own ego by emphasising the amount of sex and girls you get. I hope you enjoy living your hollow life, because you're certainly never going to be truly fulfilled with an attitude like that.


 When did I say any of that? Wtf LOL. I apparently get heaps of sex and girls, I'll take that as a compliment bro. Yes, I also hope you have a nice life, wanting to kill yourself over hair, what a good life that will be.

And yes, when people talk about man to women interaction and have had no interaction with a women ever other than their mum's vag, me calling you a virgin is definitely an insult

----------


## blowmeup

Highlander  youre  such a pathetic hypocrite its hilarious!!!  Not only do  you have no respect for yourself and others by using extreme profanity in your posts, you're a disgusting racist who disrespects everyone who disagrees with your lunacy.  You lack any kind of true dignity and hide behind religion  in your effort to bully and threaten people like a mad man. Talk about acting like a wild animal!  

Your  shallowness, jealousy and pathetic self loathing illustrate mans weakest and most pathetic traits. Your judgmental, backwards attitude further shows your fear and extreme insecurity. You're a pathetic excuse for a human being who doesn't have the balls to be a real man and has to cry and moan like a little bitch about his lack of aesthetics  oh.. I need a chin and cheek implants, oh, if I don't have perfect hair Ill die...boo hoo. What a ****ing freak!

You'll never achieve all the bullshit goals you post about spending your days being a total loser asshole on a hair loss forum. I have never seen such a pathetic excuse for a human being in my life.

On a lighter note, you do make me  feel much better about my lot in life so I guess youre worth something. :Smile: 

Have a good night.

----------


## Benzzro

> We have women only gyms because some women feel uncomfortable by men staring at them when they work out, as was admitted in this post lol. I'd have nothing against male only gyms. 
> 
> I should have made myself more clear. Women were pushed into the notion that if you lift weights, you'll get bulky like a guy. Almost impossible for us since the lack of testosterone. Women were encouraged by male and female fitness experts alike, that cardio was a girls best friend. If you lift weights, keep it light. Sounds stupid, but it's true. It's only more recently that weight training has taken off for women.
> 
> I'm not man-hating, relax.


 Don't worry about him, ever since his penis turned into a useless piece of skin, he's become a bit of an angry one  :EEK!:

----------


## Benzzro

> Yep, we're done here.


 You are the lowest form of the human species, a waste of space, 1000 meters under a pile of shit. Get alpha or get out pus.
*
Now we're done*

----------


## blowmeup

> Too long; didn't read.


 You read it you pathetic loser. You're probably going to cry your pathetic ass to sleep tonight, right after you check your chin and hairline in the mirror.  LOL. What a freak!

----------


## Layla

UK. We'll have to agree to disagree. There are a number of pretty well known body builders in my family. We have no family history of cardiovascular disease, except in the members who used roids. Maybe I came off bitterly, but I don't think there's a good enough reason for it to be used. Especially in young men. There's plenty of people in the medical field who feel this way.

Yes but there's a much greater number of people taking general pain meds than roids, I don't know where you're getting that from but I wouldn't be totally surprised. I'm a nurse, I see people mixing or misusing their medication all the time. Not enough people respect how dangerous their meds can be.

----------


## blowmeup

> UK. We'll have to agree to disagree. There are a number of pretty well known body builders in my family. We have no family history of cardiovascular disease, except in the members who used roids. Maybe I came off bitterly, but I don't think there's a good enough reason for it to be used. Especially in young men. There's plenty of people in the medical field who feel this way.
> 
> Yes but there's a much greater number of people taking general pain meds than roids, I don't know where you're getting that from but I wouldn't be totally surprised. I'm a nurse, I see people mixing or misusing their medication all the time. Not enough people respect how dangerous their meds can be.


 Layla youre awesome! :Smile:

----------


## Layla

> Don't worry about him, ever since his penis turned into a useless piece of skin, he's become a bit of an angry one


 Haha you're a good one Benzzro!

----------


## Layla

Thanks blowmeup! I have to say you're pretty awesome too!

----------


## blowmeup

> Thanks blowmeup! I have to say you're pretty awesome too!


 Thanks Layla :Cool: 

I'm surprised they allow Highlander so much internet time at the institution. I thought they only allowed like 15 minutes per week.  :Smile:

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Thanks Layla
> 
> I'm surprised they allow Highlander so much internet time at the institution. I thought they only allowed like 15 minutes per week.


 he can type fast

----------


## baldybald

hey layla, do you know that your name is common in arab countries?
anyway i really agree with what you say and the most important is the personality.

----------


## blowmeup

> he can type fast


 LOL! :Smile:  I wonder how many phone calls he gets? The guy is a total freak!

----------


## Layla

HA! He absolutely hates that I'm posting on the mens side, but he has a post in the womens forum asking about available women here and reaching out to his okcupid profile or something alone those lines... so, meh. His trolling makes me laugh at least.

----------


## Layla

baldybald Ya I actually get asked now and then if I'm mixed with Arabic since I have dark hair and light olive skin. I think it means 'dark beauty' which kind of threw me at first lol.

----------


## Dan26

Wow, what a thread. Even though Highlander and UK are on the extreme side of things, they bring up a lot of noteworthy points. I'll admit it, society (specifically my age group), is LOST.

----------


## UK_

> We have women only gyms because some women feel uncomfortable by men staring at them when they work out, as was admitted in this post lol. I'd have nothing against male only gyms. 
> 
> I should have made myself more clear. Women were pushed into the notion that if you lift weights, you'll get bulky like a guy. Almost impossible for us since the lack of testosterone. Women were encouraged by male and female fitness experts alike, that cardio was a girls best friend. If you lift weights, keep it light. Sounds stupid, but it's true. It's only more recently that weight training has taken off for women.
> 
> I'm not man-hating, relax.


 Rolf - yeah when you do weight training THATS WHAT HAPPENS LOLOL - you gain muscle - any form of resistance exercise that causes damage to muscle tissue in that manner will result in an increase in the size and strength of the muscle tissue after repair.  Jesus christ man that's basic biology, get a ****ing grip.

Nobody “pushed any notions around” about putting on more muscle, the reason women prefer to stick to the 3lb silver weights as opposed to dropping 200kg on a bench press is because they do not have the biological ability to shift that kind of weight if they haven’t spent 10 years in complete training for it.

Man hating?  I NEVER accused you of man-hating - dont put words in my mouth and dance around making those bullshit accusations man seriously, I only said you were talking a lot of shit about steroids, which you were - people who take steroids wont be "dropping from heart attacks when they're 60" - that kind of ignorant misinformation really pisses me off.

----------


## UK_

> Thanks blowmeup! I have to say you're pretty awesome too!


 Everyone who agrees with you is "awesome" - 

What a prick you are.

----------


## UK_

> Don't worry about him, ever since his penis turned into a useless piece of skin, he's become a bit of an angry one


 It just went like that when you were sucking it you ugly mother****er.

----------


## UK_

> Wow, what a thread. Even though Highlander and UK are on the extreme side of things, they bring up a lot of noteworthy points. I'll admit it, society (specifically my age group), is LOST.


 I am extreme for opposing feminism?  Wow - intelligence prevails once again.

Yes your generation is lost b/c you let women and feminists walk all over you, they wont stop - feminism is about female supremacy and nothing more.

The biggest prick however is "the white knight" - there are loads on this website - even on this thread, they know who they are.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> It just went like that when you were sucking it you ugly mother****er.


 lol guys... she came here to try and give ya'll emotional support



 pics of female body builders, racist crazy talk, highlander has an okcupid profile,.. shit has gotten crazy

----------


## Dan26

I didn't read every post, but I imagine you oppose feminism as strongly as someone could. Just as there are people on the other side of the spectrum who support feminism as strongly as one could. For someone like me who opposes feminism but is also in touch with reality, YES, you are extreme. Both EXTREME sides have a place.

----------


## Dan26

Personally UK, I think it helps to familiarize youself with both sides of the topic when it comes to these progressive movements. They were birthed for a reason! Look at history, look at other parts of the world,Women are/have been oppressed! BUT, they get out of hand, and the proof is in the facts/results and society, I agree with you. Gender roles exist IMO, something I imagine a feminist would disagree with. 

Beleive me, there is nothing I hate more than a 'white night'. These guys need attitude adjustments, and to put it harshly, they have probably never been punches in the face, and they need to be lol.

----------


## Benzzro

> It just went like that when you were sucking it you ugly mother****er.


 Damn, so you turned gay after not being able to maintain an erection, don't worry bro, be proud of being gay, at least you know that fin won't cause any ass sides, so you can happily take it up the ass

Maybe you can even turn that useless piece of foreskin into a vag, I heard there's surgery for that nowadays.

----------


## chrisis

> Damn, so you turned gay after not being able to maintain an erection, don't worry bro, be proud of being gay, at least you know that fin won't cause any ass sides, so you can happily take it up the ass
> 
> Maybe you can even turn that useless piece of foreskin into a vag, I heard there's surgery for that nowadays.


 Is any of this necessary?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I wish more females understood that lifting weights is what actually gives them the "toned" look they all seem to want.  Losing weight without lifting weights just makes you thin.  Thin is not toned.  Doing 100 crunches isn't going to make you toned.  Lifting weights makes you toned.
> 
> and on the subject of objectifying hot toned women with muscle, I'll add:


 Man that is nasty.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> We have women only gyms because some women feel uncomfortable by men staring at them when they work out, as was admitted in this post lol. I'd have nothing against male only gyms. 
> 
> I should have made myself more clear. Women were pushed into the notion that if you lift weights, you'll get bulky like a guy. Almost impossible for us since the lack of testosterone. Women were encouraged by male and female fitness experts alike, that cardio was a girls best friend. If you lift weights, keep it light. Sounds stupid, but it's true. It's only more recently that weight training has taken off for women.
> 
> I'm not man-hating, relax.


 The only women that dont like men staring at them are the ugly ones.

Most put on the make up and wear nice clothes in order to get attention in the first place.

----------


## Layla

Ya I'm going to agree this thread turned on the wayside a couple pages back, I'll try and keep my points relevant to this thread's original intention from now on. Hopefully I was able to articulate my feelings on it as well as I can. If you took any comfort in it that's great! If not then it's one person's opinion and something to disregard.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> It's the abs and arms that ruin it for me.
> 
> Would not smash.


 abs not terrible, arms slightly to much

----------


## Tracy C

> Maybe he had a couple points, but he lost all validity with the hate he spews.


 What points he might have are very weak at best.






> UK. We'll have to agree to disagree.


 UK_ is just a troll who only hangs out here to stir up arguments.  Don't pay him any mind.






> Wow, what a thread. Even though Highlander and UK are on the extreme side of things, they bring up a lot of noteworthy points.


 Not really.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Confidence and Charisma go a long way bozo's. If you got that Rick Moranis Aura and you are also bald, then I agree dating/women aint gonna be that easy. So if you are goin bald, start workin out and go chop down a ****in tree or something and build a cabin, women love that shit...


 hahahaha that ****ing halarious. I love it.

----------


## Tracy C

> hahahaha that ****ing halarious. I love it.


 Maybe so but it's true.  Women like their men to be confident, capable and resourceful.  Good looks alone will only get a guy so far, usually not far enough though.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Highlander  youre  such a pathetic hypocrite its hilarious!!!  Not only do  you have no respect for yourself and others by using extreme profanity in your posts, you're a disgusting racist who disrespects everyone who disagrees with your lunacy.  You lack any kind of true dignity and hide behind religion  in your effort to bully and threaten people like a mad man. Talk about acting like a wild animal!  
> 
> Your  shallowness, jealousy and pathetic self loathing illustrate mans weakest and most pathetic traits. Your judgmental, backwards attitude further shows your fear and extreme insecurity. You're a pathetic excuse for a human being who doesn't have the balls to be a real man and has to cry and moan like a little bitch about his lack of aesthetics  oh.. I need a chin and cheek implants, oh, if I don't have perfect hair Ill die...boo hoo. What a ****ing freak!
> 
> You'll never achieve all the bullshit goals you post about spending your days being a total loser asshole on a hair loss forum. I have never seen such a pathetic excuse for a human being in my life.
> 
> On a lighter note, you do make me  feel much better about my lot in life so I guess youre worth something.
> 
> Have a good night.


 Perfectly said. You are spot on. Highlander and UK get a ****ing life.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Maybe so but it's true.  Women like their men to be confident, capable and resourceful.  Good looks alone will only get a guy so far, usually not far enough though.


 Oh I Know. I am a young man happily married and I might not be the best looking in the crowd but I have slept with and dated very attractive women something UK and Highlander do in front of the computer screen with righty and tuesdays lefty.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Highlander and UK I think we should exchange numbers and meet up. I want to take you around town and show you how easy it is to pick up a girl. Again I am not the best looking guy around but I can sell water to a Whale. Its all about well-timed moments that catch a girls attention. I cant have you going out as women haters though so I am going to have to knock you out first. I will follow this with an apology and buy you a set of cloths because I am sure the ones youre wearing wont due. At first I will need you to stay about ten feet away and just watch normal human interactionI cant have you..well.sabotaging our efforts as I am sure your general vibe will do. At first it will seem strange to you but dont panic, women like to laugh and talk whether they want to sleep with you or not. Your next lesson will be sealing the deal long before the night ends. A tasteful compliment of her attire is always appropriate as most women spend a few hours getting ready.  Something they did not spend hours doing is picking their breasts, ass or legs so keep the compliments PG. Next is the important part YOU HAVE TO ****ING LISTEN TO HER INTERESTS. Once you have picked up on some of her interests you compliment them with your own and suggest an exciting thing to do together. For instance, if she likes rock climbing then a date to go rock climbing would be first date appropriate. PLEASE NO DINNER AND MOVIES!!!!! If she doesnt want to then guess what cowboy you get back on that horse and try again. Lesson over.

----------


## dex89

I had dated a russian women before and these girls are nuts. Your not going to find any lovely dovey stuff. Straight answers, "let's have sex, now" and always drinking vodka. Russians are fun to messed around with meaning in bed but not wife material if your a softy. This was pretty freaking hilarious lol.

http://imgur.com/gallery/ZZJPR

----------


## dex89

> Highlander and UK I think we should exchange numbers and meet up. I want to take you around town and show you how easy it is to pick up a girl. Again I am not the best looking guy around but I can sell water to a Whale. Its all about well-timed moments that catch a girls attention. I cant have you going out as women haters though so I am going to have to knock you out first. I will follow this with an apology and buy you a set of cloths because I am sure the ones youre wearing wont due. At first I will need you to stay about ten feet away and just watch normal human interactionI cant have you..well.sabotaging our efforts as I am sure your general vibe will do. At first it will seem strange to you but dont panic, women like to laugh and talk whether they want to sleep with you or not. Your next lesson will be sealing the deal long before the night ends. A tasteful compliment of her attire is always appropriate as most women spend a few hours getting ready.  Something they did not spend hours doing is picking their breasts, ass or legs so keep the compliments PG. Next is the important part YOU HAVE TO ****ING LISTEN TO HER INTERESTS. Once you have picked up on some of her interests you compliment them with your own and suggest an exciting thing to do together. For instance, if she likes rock climbing then a date to go rock climbing would be first date appropriate. PLEASE NO DINNER AND MOVIES!!!!! If she doesnt want to then guess what cowboy you get back on that horse and try again. Lesson over.


 Yes, if your really digging the girl ALWAYS do what they want to do. Last night I went to a mexican bar with a couple a friends. They had brought some pretty girls with them and they're not attractive. They are short, one of them  shaved his head his a N6 and the other guy is balding too, a N3. I'm surprise the girls these guys can bring. Anyways, one of girls was being really flirty with me. She kept on looking at my pecks and always grabbing my arms because I'm pretty muscular. She wasn't paying attention to my hair or anything like that. We talk and dance quite a bit and I asked her what did she wanted to do afterwards and I kinda wink at her because I was drunk and didn't care. We went to the alley and started making out, and we end up going to my place. I will recommend to hit the bars/clubs and meet some girls. Make sure your a good dancer, and offer beers. it might work for you like it work for me. lol It's the weekend, go out and have fun.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> For a married man you really clutch onto this idea of sleeping with attractive women as being a legitimate form of validation. I predict an early divorce.


 
I slept with lots of pretty girls and now I am married to one. I have no desire to be with anymore I found the on.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I had dated a russian women before and these girls are nuts. Your not going to find any lovely dovey stuff. Straight answers, "let's have sex, now" and always drinking vodka. Russians are fun to messed around with meaning in bed but not wife material if your a softy. This was pretty freaking hilarious lol.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZZJPR


 Russian girl I dated was the complete opposite. She didn't like sex that much. Oh and she didn't drink as well.

I'm convinced she was a fake.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

k this thread has derailed from what Layla intended.  i played a very small part in that but guys, stfu.

----------


## khan

> Maybe so but it's true.  Women like their men to be confident, capable and resourceful.  Good looks alone will only get a guy so far, usually not far enough though.


 But its not all about what women like in men. It has a huge personal factor to it. Feeling attractive doesn't always mean to the opposite sex.

I appreciate the points that you and Layla are bringing here. Its nice of you guys, but alot us are hurting with the hairloss, and we come here hoping to see other people that can relate to this stuff, on a personal level. 

What you are saying is probably true, but first we have to get to a point where what you said actually matters. We have to first deal with it on a personal level. Thats freakin hard man! I use to actually feel good about myself, and all that I have achieved, but this hairloss is crippling the self esteem, its hard to deal with it, and people do not seem to understand that. Its really not all about what women want.

I know you guys mean well, and I think its great that you post here with advice from a different point of view. But sometime its a little frustrating when this issue is turned into, what women kind of a thing. Its the last thing on my mind right now, I have a long way to go before I can bother with that stuff, and I think that goes for a few other people here aswell.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> But its not all about what women like in men. It has a huge personal factor to it. Feeling attractive doesn't always mean to the opposite sex.
> 
> I appreciate the points that you and Layla are bringing here. Its nice of you guys, but alot us are hurting with the hairloss, and we come here hoping to see other people that can relate to this stuff, on a personal level. 
> 
> What you are saying is probably true, but first we have to get to a point where what you said actually matters. We have to first deal with it on a personal level. Thats freakin hard man! I use to actually feel good about myself, and all that I have achieved, but this hairloss is crippling the self esteem, its hard to deal with it, and people do not seem to understand that. Its really not all about what women want.
> 
> I know you guys mean well, and I think its great that you post here with advice from a different point of view. But sometime its a little frustrating when this issue is turned into, what women kind of a thing. Its the last thing on my mind right now, I have a long way to go before I can bother with that stuff, and I think that goes for a few other people here aswell.


 Khan,

Your feelings are empathized by many here, youre certainly in good company. It was so rough for me when hair loss started and like you have said a room full of guys or girls it made no difference. I felt awkward in my own skin, sensitive, tried avoiding bright lighting, avoided water on my hair, and immediately stopped using Gel, the whole nine yards. My hair loss stopped abruptly the day I quite ejaculating everyday some dont believe that but I am sure of it. On top of this I was diagnosed at 23 years old with Testicular Cancer and had my left testicle taken out. For the first time in years I didnt care whether or not my hair loss would get worse all I thought about was survival. Sense then I have conquered my insecurities and fought back without looking back. I spend most my time researching behavior induced cancers but hold steadfast to my beliefs that hair loss is accelerated by multiply behaviors that a modernized world encourages. More so, there are so many contributing factors now that most people attack 1,2 , or 3 and gain little ground. Attack hair loss in every way possible because it sucks, but dont forget with every breath you take my friend you are blessed and more importantly you are beautiful. The day you let go of the desire to keep your hair is the day it will turn around for you and thats why If there is a God out there I thank that God for giving me Cancer.

----------


## dex89

> Khan,
> 
>  My hair loss stopped abruptly the day I quite ejaculating everyday some dont believe that but I am sure of it. .


 So your saying that masturbating and having sex caused you hairloss?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> So your saying that masturbating and having sex caused you hairloss?


 100% for sure that it was causeing my hairloss and 100% sure that reducing down to once every few weeks stopped it.

----------


## dex89

> 100&#37; for sure that it was causeing my hairloss and 100% sure that reducing down to once every few weeks stopped it.


 Then I'm 100% sure that I'm not going to touch my penis and delete all my porn. Final question: Do you still have sex, if you do how many times a week?

----------


## Tracy C

> 100% for sure that it was causeing my hairloss and 100% sure that reducing down to once every few weeks stopped it.


 Then I am 200% sure that you never had hereditary hair loss to start with.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Then I'm 100% sure that I'm not going to touch my penis and delete all my porn. Final question: Do you still have sex, if you do how many times a week?


 Stupid - if this was the case then we would all bald at the same rate. I take it that Rooney is a chronic wanker.

----------


## whynot

> lol highlander, it isn't your looks that hold you back. It's your shitty attitude!


 Layla, you're a ****ing ANGEL.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Then I'm 100% sure that I'm not going to touch my penis and delete all my porn. Final question: Do you still have sex, if you do how many times a week?


 
I do the real thing. I quite masturbating as I have convinced myself that it increased circulating levels of DHT so that made it much easier. I stopped watching porn because its next to impossible not to ejaculate with all those thoughts running through you head. I do it about once ever 2 weeks some times 1 per week.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Stupid - if this was the case then we would all bald at the same rate. I take it that Rooney is a chronic wanker.


 People do not all start ejaculating at the same age or at the same rate. The amount you do controls how quickly your prostate grows along with genetic makeup. Once the prostate is large enough (any time after around 20 for most but as early as 16 and late as 40) it will produce high enough DHT levels to cause hair loss. The key is at age 12 your prostate begins a rapid growth the fact is you can increase that rate by ejaculating often. The balding itself still is not possible without pressure on the Galea and due to different head shapes and muscles in the head causing various types of tension people bald at different rates and patterns.

----------


## dex89

> . I do it about once ever 2 weeks some times 1 per week.


 Dam, this is going to be difficult, from having sex 3 times a day to once a week is going to be a challenge. The gf is going to be pretty upset lol.

----------


## dex89

> Rooney is a chronic wanker.


 What does that supposed to mean, buddy?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Then I am 200&#37; sure that you never had hereditary hair loss to start with.


 
Tracy your not a man...so I expect you to understand a little better. Please see under hair loss treatments...Hair loss understood and explained....and read with an open mind checking the cited sources and then comment. Thanks by the way what causes DHT to spike in women is much different then men so try to read from outside your own possible causes. Thanks for the consideration. Genetics play parts of prostate developement and anatomy of the head thats all. The genetic individual sensetivity thing is a complete lie.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Dam, this is going to be difficult, from having sex 3 times a day to once a week is going to be a challenge. The gf is going to be pretty upset lol.


 My wife can really get going hair or no hair I will not deny her so please dont lose your girlfriend over ths if you want to be with her. Read my thread under hair loss treatments....Hair loss understood and explained...check the cited sources formulate your own opinion.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> What does that supposed to mean, buddy?


 In other words chronic masturbator

----------


## ccmethinning

> The genetic individual sensetivity thing is a complete lie.


 Nobody listen to this fool. Male Pattern Baldness is almost exclusively determined by whether or not you got the shitty gene that determines whether or not the hair follicles on the top of your head are susceptible to DHT. I do believe certain lifestyles and hormone altering activities (like masturbation) may be able to _slightly_ speed up or slow down hair loss. But for the most part, if you have the gene, you are going bald whether you spank the monkey or not.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Nobody listen to this fool. Male Pattern Baldness is almost exclusively determined by whether or not you got the shitty gene that determines whether or not the hair follicles on the top of your head are susceptible to DHT. I do believe certain lifestyles and hormone altering activities (like masturbation) may be able to _slightly_ speed up or slow down hair loss. But for the most part, if you have the gene, you are going bald whether you spank the monkey or not.


 First of all Male Pattern Baldness is usually exclusive to the area covered by the Galea so your belief is flawed. If it was not localized and affected other areas like the sides and back of your head, face, body then you might be able to push that crack pot misconception. Secondly I dont want anybody to believe me go read what I have wrote and the studies I have provided then formulate your own opinion. If you cant do that you lack Scientific due process and dont deserve to keep your hair.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Stopping masturbating literally has no effect on test or your hormones. This debate goes around the bodybuilding community heaps. You get a slight peak about one and a bit weeks in, but after that everything is back to normal.
> 
> You simply become heaps hornier.


 Also not true sense I reduced my rate I am way less horny. I have stopped my hair loss so it worked for me. 

If what you say is true then explain this.
http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full

----------


## 2020

> If what you say is true then explain this.
> http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full


 ... right, it's not like high DHT would correspond to high libido right?

The reason why those people are more "active" is due to heightened libido due to their already higher DHT.

high DHT -> high libido
high libido -> ?

It can go both ways. This doesn't prove anything

----------


## ccmethinning

> If you can’t do that you lack Scientific due process and don’t deserve to keep your hair.


 LMAO. How does one's "scientific due process" or lack thereof relate to whether or not one deserves to keep their hair?

I love the ways people rationalize their bizarre beliefs.

----------


## 2020

> First of all Male Pattern Baldness is usually exclusive to the area covered by the Galea so your belief is flawed. If it was not localized and affected other areas like the sides and back of your head, face, body then you might be able to push that crack pot misconception.


 usually?

People's sides thin too, so does donor overtime. More than one person has reported thicker donor after taking 5AR blockers.
What about DUPA's? What about women's androgenic hair loss which goes all over?

You're a troll

----------


## beatinghairloss

> ... right, it's not like high DHT would correspond to high libido right?
> 
> The reason why those people are more "active" is due to heightened libido due to their already higher DHT.
> 
> high DHT -> high libido
> high libido -> ?
> 
> It can go both ways. This doesn't prove anything


 
What you say Is counter intuitive. If higher frequency of ejaculations equals higher DHT and ejaculation is a voluntary behavior you cant simply say that you drop to your knees and ejaculate once DHT shoots up that’s just redundant. A simple math formula would tell you that the independent variable here is ejaculations not DHT. ITs product is DHT rising.

----------


## 2020

> What you say Is counter intuitive. If higher frequency of ejaculations equals higher DHT and ejaculation is a voluntary behavior you cant simply say that you drop to your knees and ejaculate once DHT shoots up thats just redundant. A simple math formula would tell you that the independent variable here is ejaculations not DHT. ITs product is DHT rising.


 no.... HIGHER DHT equals higher frequency of ejaculations. What makes you think it's the other way around? 
There needs to be a before/after study to prove such theory

----------


## beatinghairloss

> no.... HIGHER DHT equals higher frequency of ejaculations. What makes you think it's the other way around? 
> There needs to be a before/after study to prove such theory


 Because I used to be like you and do it every day sometimes 3 times per day. I thought my libido was just high. I checked out girls all the time watched porn loved seeing beautiful women in magazines. Now I have controlled that in an effort to reduce the urge and now I can go two weeks no problem. All I had to do is avoid sexual stimuli via all the things listed above.  So if I have changed one of the variables in the equation then the others must MUST have changed, thats fact. Your entire argument to this study is a belief that if DHT shoots up you will uncontrollably ejaculate more often you can find out how untrue that is if you take my advice. If you open your mind for just one second and hear what I say it will change your life and hair. I was no different then you dont feel persecuted by me I want to help you.

----------


## dex89

Seems like most of you guys masturbate a lot. lol

----------


## beatinghairloss

2020. Just look at the forum post with an open mind. Try and think hey maybe he is right and then read it. If it doesn't convince you then we wont discuss it ever again I will remain exclusive to my thread but please read it and open the links. I am 100% convinced with the literature evidence and personal evidence what I am saying. I am only still here to make sure people know. I am not saying a bald head will regrow all your hair over night or at all for that matter but I guarantee you will halt your hair loss in its tracks.

----------


## 2020

> Your entire argument to this study is a belief that if DHT shoots up you will uncontrollably ejaculate more often you can find out how untrue that is if you take my advice.


 uncontrollably ejaculate? holy shit

high DHT would cause you to have high libido that's a fact. Whatever you do with that libido is up to you.




> If you open your mind for just one second and hear what I say it will change your life and hair. I was no different then you dont feel persecuted by me I want to help you.


 you're obviously trolling...

what are you suggesting? No masturbation? where is the proof that DHT goes up AFTER MASTURBATION???

----------


## 2020

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9695139

*Neuroendocrine and cardiovascular response to sexual arousal and orgasm in men.*




> Orgasm induced transient increases in heart rate, blood pressure and noradrenaline plasma levels. Prolactin plasma levels increased during orgasm and remained elevated 30 min after orgasm. *In contrast, none of the other endocrine variables were significantly affected by sexual arousal and orgasm.*

----------


## beatinghairloss

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9695139
> 
> *Neuroendocrine and cardiovascular response to sexual arousal and orgasm in men.*


 is there a point. They didn't test DHT

*adrenaline, noradrenaline, cortisol, luteinizing hormone (LH), follicle stimulating hormone (FSH), prolactin, growth hormone (GH), beta-endorphin and testosterone.*

----------


## beatinghairloss

2020. email me at beatinghairloss at hotmail.com

Lets exchange phone number all I need is ten minute of explaining what your looking at a few picture diagrams, and pictures that I have of my hairloss 2 years ago and today and I promise I will have you convinced. We have gone back and forth your reading it the way you want not the way it is. I need to explain. How much hair loss do you have?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

If masturbating really causes excessive hairloss, then why is it that different people bald at different rates.

I masturbate a lot, but I am a NW2, yet there are guys younger then me (I am 26) who are nw6s.

Does that mean they masturbate every minute of the day?

Absurd argument.

My bro is also a NW2, I doubt he masturbates as much as me. It comes down to genetics.

----------


## 2020

I would assume increased DHT comes from elevated prolactin which lasts 30 minutes... do you really think that would be enough to make people go bald?

----------


## 2020

> Lets exchange phone number all I need is ten minute of explaining what your looking at a few picture diagrams, and pictures that I have of my hairloss 2 years ago and today and I promise I will have you convinced. We have gone back and forth your reading it the way you want not the way it is. I need to explain. How much hair loss do you have?


 what exactly is your argument? Masturbation alone is responsible for baldness? The whatever supposed increase in DHT during it is temporary and it wouldn't be enough to do any significant damage.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I would assume increased DHT comes from elevated prolactin which lasts 30 minutes... do you really think that would be enough to make people go bald?


 Yes. I suppose that depends on how much you’re doing it as well most on this forum and most men would agree they do it every day. DHT is powerful androgen and we know it causes hair loss do you think it would be worth a trial to see if I am right? I think many things can cause DHT to be produced, (weight lifting for example) but not to the degree that the prostate does it. If you go look at the thread you will see that people with genetic 5-Alpha Reductase deficiency have tiny prostates and no hair loss. If you get castrated no more T in the testicles passing through the prostate being converted to DHT no more hair loss. Propecia was made to shrink the prostate. The prostate starts rapidly growing at age 12 and doesn’t fully mature “for most” until 20. Hair loss is localized to the galea but for some it gets so tight all over they thin. Look at the signs my friend they are there. BTW masturbation and sex as far as I am concerned are the same thing. Its an ejaculation either way.

----------


## ThinningB420

I masturbate very infrequently. Sometimes every two weeks. Sometimes once a month. Sometimes I go half a year without it. In the last year my balding has increased significantly and I hadn't ejaculated for almost a whole year.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> If masturbating really causes excessive hairloss, then why is it that different people bald at different rates.
> 
> I masturbate a lot, but I am a NW2, yet there are guys younger then me (I am 26) who are nw6s.
> 
> Does that mean they masturbate every minute of the day?
> 
> Absurd argument.
> 
> My bro is also a NW2, I doubt he masturbates as much as me. It comes down to genetics.


 It would be impossible to record or understand rates sense puberty. The patterns and rate at which you lose your hair is dependent on the pressure applied. Try to move the part of your scalp where your losing hair then move the skin on the sides you will see a very apparent tightness. Well family members have different head shapes and pressure so that makes the real difference because people who never bald I swear to you I have studied them intimately and they have thick loose scalps like nothing we have ever had.

Look at the muscles you find that to be mere chance its configured that way.


http://medical-transcriptionist-refe...l-muscles.html

----------


## 2020

> Yes. I suppose that depends on how much you’re doing it as well most on this forum and most men would agree they do it every day.


 




> DHT is powerful androgen and we know it causes hair loss do you think it would be worth a trial to see if I am right?


 right on what? that DHT causes hair loss?




> I think many things can cause DHT to be produced, (weight lifting for example) but not to the degree that the prostate does it.


 yes... having testicles can cause DHT to be produced too. Idiot vast majority of all these sex hormones are gobbled up by androgen binding proteins and the rest of the excess are metabolized by your liver.

Masturbation won't make a dent to your MPB progress.





> If you go look at the thread you will see that people with genetic 5-Alpha Reductase deficiency have tiny prostates and no hair loss. If you get castrated no more T in the testicles passing through the prostate being converted to DHT no more hair loss.


 yes we all ****ing know that DHT is responsible for hair loss WHAT IS YOUR POINT???




> Propecia was made to shrink the prostate. The prostate starts rapidly growing at age 12 and doesn’t fully mature “for most” until 20.


 yes, and?




> Hair loss is localized to the galea but for some it gets so tight all over they thin.


 **** off galea has nothing to do with it. I'm tired of arguing with idiots about it.




> Look at the signs my friend they are there.


 what is the point you're trying to make here?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I masturbate very infrequently. Sometimes every two weeks. Sometimes once a month. Sometimes I go half a year without it. In the last year my balding has increased significantly and I hadn't ejaculated for almost a whole year.


 Truthfully I don't believe you. You have tried to discredit me sense day one and never mentioned this till now.

----------


## ThinningB420

> Truthfully I don't believe you.


 I don't care. I know what I do and what I don't do. I went three years without ejaculating, except for nocturnal emissions.  What happened during that time? I continued to loose hair.

Truthfully, I believe you're a moron.

----------


## beatinghairloss

K I will end this argument I can see that I am not getting no where with you guys. Good luck on the hair loss.

----------


## 2020

> It would be impossible to record or understand rates sense puberty. The patterns and rate at which you lose your hair is dependent on the pressure applied. Try to move the part of your scalp where your losing hair then move the skin on the sides you will see a very apparent tightness. Well family members have different head shapes and pressure so that makes the real difference because people who never bald I swear to you I have studied them intimately and they have thick loose scalps like nothing we have ever had.
> 
> Look at the muscles you find that to be mere chance its configured that way.


 your stupid theory has already been debunked right on this forum!

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8514

you waited a couple months and came back thinking no one remembers you already.

You want me to post my proofs again?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> I don't care. I know what I do and what I don't do. I went three years without ejaculating, except for nocturnal emissions.  What happened during that time? I continued to loose hair.
> 
> Truthfully, I believe you're a moron.


 If you would lie on here to prove a point that makes you piece of shit your not worth my time. Good day.

----------


## 2020

> K I will end this argument I can see that I am not getting no where with you guys. Good luck on the hair loss.


 you said the same thing on this thread three months ago:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8514

I debunked your theory. Why are you back and why don't you come with a new theory? You're either crazy or you're selling something

----------


## beatinghairloss

> your stupid theory has already been debunked right on this forum!
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8514
> 
> you waited a couple months and came back thinking no one remembers you already.
> 
> You want me to post my proofs again?


 2020 Regardless of your opinion right now if you ever want feel free to email me. I would be willing to meet you in person. I am not blowing smoke up your ass forget all the science...my hairloss has stopped... thats evidence enough for me. I will show you the research I have done. I have over 250 photographs of scalps and hair loss as well has testimonies from people who quit ejaculating and grew hair back. Believe what you want but if you ever change you mind I am only an email away.

----------


## ThinningB420

> If you would lie on here to prove a point that makes you piece of shit your not worth my time. Good day.


 I'm not lying. I can tell you from 2004-2007 I had no ejaculations outside of nocturnal emissions. I lost hair in my temples and my diffuse pattern continued.

In 2011, from February until January 2012 I had no ejaculations outside of nocturnal emissions as I was trying to return to purity especially since I was in seminary. My hair loss was significantly worse during this year.

You are the the jerk, and you're not worth my time.

----------


## 2020

> 2020 Regardless of your opinion right now if you ever want feel free to email me. I would be willing to meet you in person. I am not blowing smoke up your ass forget all the science...my hairloss has stopped... thats evidence enough for me. I will show you the research I have done. I have over 250 photographs of scalps and hair loss as well has testimonies from people who quit ejaculating and grew hair back. Believe what you want but if you ever change you mind I am only an email away.


 why not just post it all here?

make a separate thread and post it all here. Prove us wrong.

----------


## Tracy C

> Please see under hair loss treatments...Hair loss understood and explained....


 I've read it.  It's BS.

----------


## beatinghairloss

K summerize any one of the studies? Prove it make a rebuttal?

----------


## beatinghairloss

> why not just post it all here?
> 
> make a separate thread and post it all here. Prove us wrong.


 When I am ready I will publish however, Foe you I will show everything because on here your by far the hardest to even consider it and that makes you biggest challenge. I love a good challenge I don't rely on the common beliefs to provide answers especially when those common answers consist of two drug that hardly maintain and most the time do nothing. One phone call with me and you will be a believer.

----------


## 2020

> When I am ready I will publish however, Foe you I will show everything because on here your by far the hardest to even consider it and that makes you biggest challenge. I love a good challenge I don't rely on the common beliefs to provide answers especially when those common answers consist of two drug that hardly maintain and most the time do nothing.


 ... what are you even planning on publishing? Pretty sure you don't have access to some secret studies that I couldn't find online. Will you seriously try to convince us that galea is the cause of MPB?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

If the skin tightness on the top of the head was the only reason for going bald I'm fairly certain they would have figured that out by now.

----------


## Alf

Layla, thanks for the words for me they mattered.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> If the skin tightness on the top of the head was the only reason for going bald I'm fairly certain they would have figured that out by now.


 Please tell me your not gonna rely on a thought that they should have figured it out by now. Look at the muscles in the head and galea your telling me you dont think that tightness could cause hair loss? Feel your head?

----------


## 2020

> Please tell me your not gonna rely on a thought that they should have figured it out by now. Look at the muscles in the head and galea your telling me you dont think that tightness could cause hair loss? Feel your head?


 so where does DHT fit in with this? Tight scalp makes follicles more susceptible to DHT? I swear to god if you mention the word clogging anywhere....

----------


## beatinghairloss

> ... what are you even planning on publishing? Pretty sure you don't have access to some secret studies that I couldn't find online. Will you seriously try to convince us that galea is the cause of MPB?


 

 Cancer cells are in your body everywhere for them to have an affect they need the right condition. DHT is cancer to your hair and that right condition is a tight scalp. Feel your head where you lose hair most and compare it to where your beginning to lose hair and then to the sides where you havent at all. You can have low levels of DHT and a really tight scalp and you lose hair. You can have really high levels of DHT and a slightly less tight scalp and still lose hair. The combination of both causes hair loss and thats why its been such an elusive and misunderstood problem. Women make testosterone too and there scalps also become tight. Think about how many of us lose hair during stressful times it almost induces the beginning of many peoples hair loss. The muscles in your neck get tight and then the muscles in your head do. Look again. That doesn't look strikingly obvious? Look at the photo feel your scalp.

http://www.medanimations.com/illustr...usclesHead.jpg

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> K summerize any one of the studies? Prove it make a rebuttal?


 this will never happen... nobody here, bar maybe 2020, can even remotely rebute an argument correctly


I think you're theory is interesting, but I dont have the time to go through it, nor do I have the necessary background in human bio.


Sometimes, when I'm stressed or angry, I can feel a strange tingling tightness in the scalp...

its intriguing. I hope its not true, but I don't see any great criticism of the theory coming from anyone else... 2020 should do a more thorough and open minded analysis. I can tell he's not really taking his time to verify each assumption in your model etc.



Hair loss = Masturbation + Tight Scalp + genetics

what are the coefficients

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> so where does DHT fit in with this? Tight scalp makes follicles more susceptible to DHT? I swear to god if you mention the word clogging anywhere....


 yes, please elaborate on this beatinghairloss (bynotbeatingmeat)

----------


## 2020

> Cancer cells are in your body everywhere for them to have an affect they need the right condition. DHT is cancer to your hair and that right condition is a tight scalp.


 first of all, "tight scalp" is so vague. How so? Bald areas have less blood vessels and that's why it feels that way




> Feel your head where you lose hair most and compare it to where your beginning to lose hair and then to the sides where you havent at all.


 I feel no difference




> You can have low levels of DHT and a really tight scalp and you lose hair. You can have really high levels of DHT and a slightly less tight scalp and still lose hair.


 amazing how steroid users start losing hair when excess DHT is introduced in their system... do steroids cause tight scalp in those individuals or what?




> The combination of both causes hair loss and thats why its been such an elusive and misunderstood problem. Women make testosterone too and there scalps also become tight.


 oh yeah great that you mention women: PCOS

with PCOS, women start androgenic balding process. Does PCOS cause them to have tight scalp?




> Think about how many of us lose hair during stressful times it almost induces the beginning of many peoples hair loss.


 your body has about a trillion responses when a person is under stress... I bet at least a few of them have something to do with MPB process and not "scalp tightness"




> this will never happen... nobody here, bar maybe 2020, can even remotely rebute an argument correctly


 I already debunked that theory in this thread:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8514

----------


## 2020

*BY THE WAY:*

last time he was promoting this site, which I assume belongs to him:
http://www.worldhairloss.org/index.p...ttern_baldness

----------


## beatinghairloss

> this will never happen... nobody here, bar maybe 2020, can even remotely rebute an argument correctly
> 
> 
> I think you're theory is interesting, but I dont have the time to go through it, nor do I have the necessary background in human bio.
> 
> 
> Sometimes, when I'm stressed or angry, I can feel a strange tingling tightness in the scalp...
> 
> its intriguing. I hope its not true, but I don't see any great criticism of the theory coming from anyone else... 2020 should do a more thorough and open minded analysis. I can tell he's not really taking his time to verify each assumption in your model etc.
> ...


 
Precisely. Genetic hair loss only refers susceptibility to the speed at which the prostate grows, muscle configuration in the head and relivent tightness (which might just be caused by inherited stress), and the amount of hair follicles someone has. There is no genetic predisposition per follicle that is absurd. Genetic variation would not allow it to skip the hair on the sides and start from front to back and top to bottom. There are pressure points and if you take your hand on your head you will feel them. Look at the shape of your head and look at the muscles surrounding them surely you can’t claim that as coincidence. We as men have very different head shapes but we all have muscles that if made tight will pull down on the scalp and choke the smallest blood transport vessel in your body….the capillaries of your scalp. Look it up. Imagine stepping on a hose slightly to slow flow down you think pressure can’t do that to your tine capillaries? Blood flow is reduced in balding men that is fact see here for citing. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8628793

----------


## beatinghairloss

> *BY THE WAY:*
> 
> last time he was promoting this site, which I assume belongs to him:
> http://www.worldhairloss.org/index.p...ttern_baldness


 The only thing I ever referenced from that site was one guys perspective on the very same tightness that I am talking about. I have never endorsed anything else from that site. I own no site. I have published no documents on the subject. I am a complete nobody who has nothing to gain here. So don’t ****ing put words in my mouth.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Oh god this nonsense again, lol.

Edit: original post was good Layla, thank you.

----------


## 2020

right, you base your theory on a suspicion that your scalp feels tight in some places...




> Blood flow is reduced in balding men that is fact see here for citing. 
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8628793


 I've already addressed that part a billion times...

when a hair starts moving to anagen phase, it stimulates its own blood supply(more blood vessels).
When hair is in resting phase(bald spots!), there is naturally less bloodflow BECAUSE NOTHING NEEDS TO GROW AT THE MOMENT.

----------


## beatinghairloss

Im done here my fingers hurt have a good weekend everyone.

----------


## Tracy C

> K summerize any one of the studies? Prove it make a rebuttal?


 There is absolutely no need for anyone to waste their time on that nonsense.  The whole idea is BS wrapped up in more BS - with a capital "B" and a capital "S".

Time does not grow on trees you know...

----------


## beatinghairloss

> There is absolutely no need for anyone to waste their time on that nonsense.  The whole idea is BS wrapped up in more BS - with a capital "B" and a capital "S".
> 
> Time does not grow on trees you know...


 Yea nobody should waste there time finding answers to the most elusive devastating cosmetic "disorder" of our time. No reading or consideration or experimenting theorizing should be done on a field of uncertainties. We shall do as you do and sit on our lazy asses. Excuse my French I do extend my respect too woman so to avoid confrontation I will ignore your negligence.

----------


## Tracy C

> Yea nobody should waste there time finding answers to the most elusive devastating cosmetic "disorder" of our time.


 That BS you keep shoveling absolutely does not contain the answers to this problem.  If you honestly believe that crap you are an uneducated fool.  You are wasting everybody's time with this nonsense.  So yes please stop talking about it.  Go back to fantasy island and live your life to the fullest.

----------


## mpb47

> Yes, Jude Law looks better with hair. He still looks good in the second pic despite his hair loss. I wonder how he would look if he buzzed it. He might look better.
> 
> Edit: No fair, you changed the first picture! 
> 
> I think the other thing to realize is that you're comparing these celebrities looks from their physical prime to later in life as they've aged. Most people look better younger than when they aged. Look at Val Kilmer. He still has lots of hair but looks terrible.


 I agree but to be fair, he may have medical issues and can't help it. I did the Kilmer blowup a few years ago myself.  I started getting sick in school and didn't realize it. I thought I was just getting fat extremely fast. Despite exercise the weight just didn't want to drop. But as soon as I was put on medication, the weight started flying off-54lbs so far and most of it since March when I went on the meds.

If you think girls discriminate against hair loss , wait till you look like Kilmer as I promise you it is much worse. I would get funny looks from them when I was running in our local park. Now some were nice but I would say almost half would give me that EWWW look like I should not even be there.  Did I feel good about it? No but I had some fun teaching them not to judge a book by it's cover. Had fun with one ~25 year old runner that appeared to be in good shape based on her leg muscles. She had a good head start on me and around the 1 mile mark I decided to see If I could catch her. Around a corner she saw me and turned on the coal. So I did the same and it was like I had twin turbos as I was able to catch up and pass her by with not much effort. As soon as I passed her by she gave up and stopped. Which was a good thing for me as I doubt I could have kept up that pace for very long. Still I felt very good about it as I was almost twice her age and well over a 100lbs heaver. 

I see a lot of jokes about him and noticed he gained that weight pretty fast and have wondered if he had medical issues as well.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> That BS you keep shoveling absolutely does not contain the answers to this problem.  If you honestly believe that crap you are an uneducated fool.  You are wasting everybody's time with this nonsense.  So yes please stop talking about it.  Go back to fantasy island and live your life to the fullest.


 Funny I previously miss took you for a decent woman. Stress is killing you maybe even your hair. You don't no shit about education on hair loss. I have done more objective reading on the subject in one night then you have in your life and I'm guessing your atleast in your 40's that's pathetic. More pathetic is your lack of understanding on just how your able to enjoy your house and everything in it, your vehicle, or whatever else luxury you take advantage of. For each one of your ungrateful entitled thoughts there was some one challenging the common belief and reinventing what so many thought they knew. Your a non contributing zero and you don't deserve the device you read this from. For you to write of any theory off with not a spec of consideration makes you naive and deserving of your current predicament.

----------


## Tracy C

> Funny I previously miss took you for a decent woman.


 I am a decent person.  But I am not gullible.  Certainly not gullible enough to buy into this nonsense you want to keep shoveling.  Look, it is what it is.  This nonsense you keep pushing has absolutely no credibility what so ever.  It is complete BS and that's all there is to it.  Move on.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I am a decent person.  But I am not gullible.  Certainly not gullible enough to buy into this nonsense you want to keep shoveling.  Look, it is what it is.  This nonsense you keep pushing has absolutely no credibility what so ever.  It is complete BS and that's all there is to it.  Move on.


 What's funny is that like a lot of other BS peddlers on these forums, he lashes out at everyone who calls him on his nonsense by attacking their hair loss--and it's always someone who has restored or maintained their hair (on proven methods that don't rely on snake oil) and has more than he does.
Now I'm thinking back to how NW5 StressedToTheBald used to go around telling NW2's the "real way to fight hair loss."   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FlightTL

Long thread indeed. 


I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion. That is the beauty of a forum.

I have to say that Highlander also has some very valid points. I do respect a lot of your views and their validity Highlander. Plus, you are a member like any of us, so your right to post is equal.

----------


## Jcm800

Well, i'm a bit drunk writing this but here goes - was in a local pub/bar earlier today, minding my own business, happily getting drunk. I look around, and i see a nurse, from where i work - who, i'm sure is aware that i find her very attractive - we say hello, smile etc when we see each-othe (at work). 

Anyway, i look around and see her on a date wirh a NW7+ guy, and she waves at me when he's not looking, fkn thanks then  :Smile:  wtf? Anyway, im not ugly, he was imo(regardless of hairlioss) - and a nw7+ gut but he got the date, lucky fck.

----------


## Jcm800

Because i was in the pub for other reasons - im just stating that i saw this woman, with a nw7 type guy, and i was shocked, as im not one, but she went for one - so all hope isnt lost, at least for me, im going to ask her outright for a date on monday  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> *
> Bravo!*


 Bravo indeed if i pull her..

----------

